# Console de jeu sur l'imac ??



## yoyova2 (21 Mai 2006)

Voilà, j'ai revu les sujets sur le forum traitant de ce problème mais à part la solution eyetv qui en plus semble ne pas fonctionner à cause d'une rémanence il n'ya pas vraipment de solution. 

Pourquoi apple n'a pas mis une entrée video sur l'écran 20" des imac ??


bon, sinon j'ai un imac 20" mac intel et j'aimerai pourvoir me débarasser de ma tv pour jouer sur ce superbe écran


mais je trouve pas de solution 
avant sur mon pc j'avis un boitier qui permettait de profiter de l'écran meme pc éteint et de jouer à la console mais il faut une prise vga, chose que n'a pas l'imac...


bref si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution ???


----------



## ntx (21 Mai 2006)

Je pense que tu réponds toi-même à ta question dans ta première phrase.


----------



## guillaumzed (6 Septembre 2006)

Argh, j'ai du mal &#224; me satisfaire de la r&#233;ponse contenue dans la premiere phrase ... 

C'est vraiment pas possible, de brancher une gamecube sur un imac ? 
Ya pas un genre de convertisseur ? 

Je ne trouve rien sur l'applestore, ni &#224; la fnac. Juste des solutions apparement pour pc. Bouhhh


D'autre part, coup de gueule au sujet du prix des tv 
Il y a 8  ans, j'avais trouv&#233;, en fouinant un peu, pour 100 euros une tv cathodique d'assez bonne qualit&#233;.
Aujourd'hui, les cathodiques sont devenues des denr&#233;es rares et leur prix a semble-t-il augment&#233; ...
Quant &#224; la nouvelle norme, les &#233;crans LCD - j'ai beau fouiner partout : les 15' de qualit&#233; limite execrable d&#233;passe les 190 euros :rateau: J'haluciiiiiine.


D'ou ma question ... gamecube sur imac ... pas question de me fendre d'une tv rien que pour jouer &#224; la console (rah mais tout de m&#234;me, zut)


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2006)

Pas d'entr&#233;e video sur le Mac. Seule solution, en rajouter une... regardes les boitiers EyeTV (en usb2). Il en faut un qui ait une entr&#233;e video analogique (prise cinch) pour y brancher le cable video de la gamecube.

Ensuite tu prends les 3 prises cinch de sortie video de la gamecube (celle qui sont habituellement branch&#233;es sur une prise p&#233;ritel), tu branches celle correspondant au signal video en entr&#233;e sur le boitier eyeTV, et tu trouves un cable pour transformer les 2 autres prises cinch (son gauche et droite) en prise jack st&#233;r&#233;o (et tu brancehs ce jack dans l'entr&#233;e son du Mac)


Ensuite le soft EyeTV te permet d'afficher en plein &#233;cran la video venant de ta gamecube


----------



## guillaumzed (6 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse éclair. Je t'avouerais que je n'y croyais plus.

D'ailleurs à ce que j'ai lu, l'eyetv accuserait d'un retard de quelques secondes pour le traitement de la vidéo, ce qui rendrait injouable un soft different d'un jeu de cartes ...

Mais il y a peut etre eu une evolution ...
Tu as pu tester cette solution ?


----------



## guillaumzed (6 Septembre 2006)

:bebe:ON PEUT !

bon, le lien est en anglais, mais ça dit que le retard n'est que de quelques millisecondes ... 
Bon, à smash bross melee, ça se remarque peut etre ... quelqu'un a pu tester le truc ? (euh nan nan, je déconne pas)

la bonne nouvelle : ils disent que la Wii de nintendo sera egalement compatible ! 

la mauvaise nouvelle : c'est pas pour dire, mais il me semble que ça coute presque aussi cher qu'une television, non ?  (je verifie)


----------



## guillaumzed (6 Septembre 2006)

Well, apparement, le premier prix permet bien de faire tourner une console de jeu.

En fait il ne sont pas très loquaces sur le site web et j'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver des témoignages d'heureux utilisateurs (au sujet du retard vidéo, de l'utilisation de l'écran d'imac - mode 16:9 ? 4:3 y-a-til des bande noires sur les cotés ou ça stretch, le soft est pratique ? etc...)

et puis donc, 150 euros le premier prix ...
L'écran d'imac a beau être beau ... à ce prix là, c'est presque rentable de s'acheter carrément une petite tv et laisser l'informatique à l'informatique ...


Bref, si quelqu'un a des témoignages sur ce systéme, qu'il n'hesite suuuurtout pas à nous en faire part !


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2006)

je n'ai test&#233; mais &#224; mon humble avis le seul appareil qui soit vraiment bien pour ce que tu veux faire c'est l'eye tv 250 : tu peux d&#233;sactiver l'encodage mat&#233;riel pour aucune latence

sinon l'eye tv hybrid est &#224; 119 euros sur l'appels tore jusqu'au 17/09

bon c'est 184 euros .. mais bon ce n'est que cela c'est aussi un magntoscope num&#233;rique

autre chose, le pb des consoles de jeux comme la gamme cube ou ps2, c'est que la d&#233;finition de l'image n'est pas top, ce qui ne se voit pas trop sur un &#233;cran cathodique mais sur un &#233;cran tft c'est une autre histoire


----------



## guillaumzed (7 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ton avis.

Tu conseilles plutot le 250 mais le "dossier" de l'eyetv hybrid (effectivement 119 euros sur applestore : 30 euros moins cher qu'ailleurs!), indique déjà "zero latency" ! ... faut-il ne pas les croire ?

Il est vrai que les seuls témoignages éparses (qui ne constiuent pas du tout des "tests" de l'eyetv .. plutot un "buz") que j'ai trouvé ne parlent que de la 250...

Et pour finir de jeter le trouble, il est difficile de voir les differences entre les fonctionnalités de l'hybrid et du 250 (qui ont 70 euros d'écart) .. tous les deux savent : capter la tnt, faire office d'enregistreur vidéo, et basculer en mode console de jeu ... Je m'interroge ... c'est juste le design du boitier ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2006)

Il me semble que le 250 possede un encodeur mat&#233;riel, alors que l'autre ai un encodeur sof, qui fait donc appel au proc


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2006)

voil&#224; le_magi61 a r&#233;pondu :dans un cas c'est ta machine qui travaille (hybrid) dans l'autre c'est le boitier (250, pratique pour les petites config)

autre diff : le 250 ne supporte pas la tnt


----------



## guillaumzed (7 Septembre 2006)

Mhh je vois ...
En l'occurence, en fouillant un peu, j'ai trouv&#233; une comparaison hybrid/250 dans la FAQ du site de Elgato ... 

FAQ

Et encore une fois, les infos ne  sont pas tr&#232;s pr&#233;cises :

En gros, la hybrid peut faire des engregistrements de tv ... mais il faut avoir un mac "very fast" pour ne pas avoir trop de perte ... C'est assez vague, vous ne trouvez pas ?
Par contre, selon eux, avec la 250 : pas de probl&#233;me d'enregistrement. (mpeg2, parametrable, etc.)

Et puis l'autre difference : la Tnt : oui avec l'hybrid, non avec la 250 ...

Mais l'info qui met les deux syst&#233;mes d'accord :

 Analog Game Mode 
   EyeTV Hybrid and EyeTV 250 offer zero latency capture. They are the only EyeTV products suitable for playing video games in real time. 


Donc d'apr&#232;s le site .... l'hybrid et la 250 sont au m&#234;me niveau pour faire tourner une console de jeu ...

Maintenant, comme &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; report&#233; dans ce topic ... il se peut que &#231;a bave, ou que &#231;a stretch mal sur un &#233;cran de mac ... Peut etre que les bandes noires autour donnent l'impression d'etre projet&#233; dans une vignette au milieu de l'&#233;cran ?  Bref, de tout &#231;a ils n'en parlent pas ... juste un vague buzz sur le net un peu d&#233;favorable ...

Enfin &#224; 119 euros, ca me semble plus rentable que d'acheter une tv LCD 15 pouces un peu ripoux &#224; 200 euros (les tous premiers prix )... ou un moniteur + un syst&#233;me vga (une solution encore plus cher ...)

Je vais encore reflechir. 

Si vous avez des remarques ou temoignages sur ce syst&#233;me apparement unique et interessant .... mais trop peu test&#233; ... n'hesitez pas !


----------



## guillaumzed (7 Septembre 2006)

Bémol ...

Sur le site de Elgato :
_
In short, any came console that has composite (red, white, yellow) or S-Video output as an option can work with EyeTV Hybrid.  *PAL 60Hz input is not supported.
*_
Et sur le site de nintendo :

_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]IMPORTANT Certains jeux Nintendo gamecube ne peuvent être affichés *quen mode PAL 60 Hz*.

:mouais:


[/FONT]_


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Septembre 2006)

j'ai le eyetv 250 et je joue avec ma ps2 sur mon iMac 20" 

seul bémol j'arrive pas avoir l'image en full screen j'ai de légères bandes noires de tous les côtés mais bon...ah oui c'est qui assez emmerdant aussi c'est que forcément, je suis plus proche de mon écran que je ne l'étais de ma télé et un écran lcd pour la ps2, ca pardonne pas...vivement la ps3 !

par contre aucune latence


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ce t&#233;moignage ! Sonnez trompette d&#233;bouchez champagne !

Les bandes noires ... c'est pour respecter le ratio 4:3 ? Elle sont &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#233;quivalentes &#224; celle qui s'affichent lorsqu'on met la r&#233;solution 800*600 sur imac ?

Pour la latence, c'est une bonne nouvelle qu'il n'y en ai pas. C'est donc vraiment jouable.

Au sujet du flou ... si on se place &#224; bonne distance (enfin comme une tv ... genre 2 m&#233;tres) &#231;a n'est pas trop g&#233;nant ?

Et les jeux PS2 sont-ils tous en 50 Hz ? As-tu remarqu&#233; des probl&#233;me de compatibilit&#233; 60 hz ?

En tout cas, et de nouveau, merci pour ton &#233;clairage


----------



## guillaumzed (11 Septembre 2006)

guillaumzed a dit:


> B&#233;mol ...
> (...)  _with EyeTV Hybrid.  *PAL 60Hz input is not supported.
> *_



Encore une mauvaise nouvelle : Une info sur la fr&#233;quence de zelda Twilight Princess glan&#233;e sur un forum (je n'ai pas retrouv&#233; la source officielle sur le site de big N) :



> The Wii version  (of Zelda TP) is expect to run 60 fps (*Nintendo wants all Wii games to run at 60 FPS* for controller response ).


C'est une rumeur mais &#231;a fait peur ... 

En sachant que Nintendo a d&#233;j&#224; fait le coup y compris sur les consoles fran&#231;aises : Metroid Prime 2 (par exemple) est sorti en France exclusivement en 60Hz ... (il est donc, injouable sur les vieilles tv Pal 50hz seulement et serait donc &#233;galement injouable sur un &#233;cran de mac via *eye tv*, si on en croit les specs) 

Voil&#224; qui est de plus en plus emb&#233;tant.


----------



## guillaumzed (25 Septembre 2006)

A propos des jeux 60Hz et le syst&#233;me eyetv (pour brancher sa console sur &#233;cran imac) :

Il semblerait, d'apr&#232;s un forumeur des confr&#233;res d'italiamac.com (sujet :      L'unico dispositivo europeo di Elgato a *60Hz) *que &#231;a fonctionnerait bien avec l'eyeTv 250 ! (et seulement la 250 ... pas l'hybride)

Un responsable d'Elagato l'aurait confirm&#233; et il a pu test&#233; avec Metroid Prime 2 (uniquement en 60Hz) : &#231;a marcherait bien.

C'est donc le syst&#233;me qui me semble le plus compatible avec la prochaine Wii de Nintendo ... 

Reste que &#231;a coute la somme rondelette de 200 euros : un peu cher pour un usage strictement videoludique, comme un simple convertisseur de signal (les autres options : branchement tv, magn&#233;to, option d'enregistrement vid&#233;o..., ne m'interessant pas du tout.)

Un prix &#233;lev&#233; pour le jouer occasionnel, qui fait hesiter entre &#231;a et un &#233;cran lcd secondaire + vga box ou carr&#233;ment une television.


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

Va faloir revendre ta Nitendo Guillaumezed, et t'acheter une Playstation....


----------



## yoyova2 (28 Septembre 2006)

je vais relancer un peu le d&#233;bat....


voil&#224; sur mon pc (et oui faut bien d&#233;buter par quelque part), j'avais un boitier externe http://www.france.avermedia.de/products_tvtunerbox_avertvbox9.asp de avermedia avec branchement en YUV sur le lcd 17 pouces c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s agr&#233;able pour y jouer.

Depuis, j'ai l'imac et j'ai bien essay&#233; de brancher l'avermedia mais sur le powerbook via la prise DVI car je n'ai pas l'adaptateur mini dvi... http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...IWfoB26SIJpk4A7Fg2VX/1.0.21.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.3 cf la pr&#233;cision qui indique un mode recopie et un mode miroir ... peut etre que le mode recopie est une solution ???


donc si quelqu'un poss&#232;de un Imac, une VGA box et l'adaptateur mini dvi qu'il nous fasse signe...



enfin, j'ai d&#233;couvert &#231;a : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00033228.html    quelqu'un connait ?? est ce une bonne opiste ? et c'est que &#231;a permet de brancher un vga box sur l'imac ??? 

voil&#224; si quelqu'un le sait qu'il nous fasse signe


----------



## Oracle (1 Octobre 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour cette conversation, j'esp&#233;rais en trouver une sur le net sur ce sujet, et MacGeneration ne m'a pas d&#233;&#231;u.

J'ai beaucoup h&#233;sit&#233; avant de commander mon iMac parce que je me disais qu'il serait peut-&#234;tre plus simple de brancher ma future Nintendo Wii sur un MacPro que sur un iMac. Mais vu le prix des MacPro, je n'avais pas vraiment le choix, j'ai finalement pris un iMac. (Mon dernier Mac en date &#233;tant un PowerMac 7200, quelle r&#233;volution!)

Maintenant je me pose aussi la question du "comment faire pour brancher, sur mon futur Mac, ma future console!"

Je pensais trouver une solution pratique mais &#231;a n'est visiblement pas le cas. C'est frustrant de se dire qu'il faut acheter un p&#233;riph&#233;rique qui fait aussi le caf&#233;, le raffinage du p&#233;trole et les voyages dans l'espace, pour un prix exhorbitant, alors tout ce que je demande c'est une ch'tiote passerelle USB/cinch (moi qui appelait &#231;a RCA Jaune/Blanc/Rouge, j'ai appris quelque chose). C'est incroyable qu'il n'existe pas de p&#233;riph&#233;rique plus simple, et qui ne pose pas le probl&#232;me du 50/60 Hz !

Parce que finalement, d&#233;bourser des pieces d'or pour cet appareil, pourquoi pas si je peux me d&#233;barasser de mon encombrante TV cathodique, mais sans avoir la certitude que tous les jeux vont marcher, mmh...

Donc ce sera une EyeTV 250 :sick:

C'est dur de se dire, allez je me lance, alors que personne n'a encore pu tester sur ladite console...​


----------



## guillaumzed (2 Octobre 2006)

Coucou me revoilà !
Merci de me sortir de mon long monologue :rateau:

J'ai pu discuter il y a peu avec un utilisateur de l'eye-tv 250 (qui gére bien le 60Hz) et heureux possesseur d'une gamecube.

Il est assez critique en ce qui concerne le temps de latence qui n'est pas "si égal à zéro que ça". En fait, ça dependrait beaucoup des jeux - sur certains, ca donnerait l'impression que ça rame, sur d'autres ça passerait bien ...

Il m'a tout bonnement déconseillé l'achat d'une eyetv si c'était pour faire tourner une Wii ... Dont l'interet va résider, en grand partie dans la rapidité et la précision de smouvements avec la "wiimote".

Bien sur, ce n'est que son avis ... mais j'en ai trouvé bien peu et je trouve vela surprenant à l'heure où de plus en plus de foyers délaissent les televisions pour des solutions 100% informatiques ...

Reste que, malheureusement, la television semble être ecore et toujours la meilleur des formules (la solution écran vga box, deuxieme LCD est aussi onereuse et accuse d'un certain temps de latence dans les prix abordables - 8ms) mais le prix exhorbitant est très disuasif ... (wii + ecran tv ou TFT+vga box = 550 euros ... juste pour céder à la tentation du prochain zelda et mario .... ca devient trop grand luxe, les jeux vidéo)


----------



## yoyova2 (2 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben les gars faudrait se lancer dans la création d'un nouveau hardware : une entree en usb d'une prise scart (une péritel) et yuv sur imac et pc juste pour jouer aux consoles avec support du 60 hz.


----------



## yoyova2 (2 Octobre 2006)

ou bien ya aussi l'entr&#233;e video par excellence pr&#233;sente sur les imac depuis limac dv la prise firewire je sais qu'en branchant mon camescope sur l'imac j'ai acc&#232;s &#224; lecture du camescope.
Je peux meme me servir des entrees du camescope pour brancher la gamecube dessus (mario kart) et voir sur imovie ce qu'il se passe mais c hyper lent.  Faut trouver le truc pour avoir une vitesse exploitable pour le jeu.

Bref un petit boitier juste pour jouer sur un imac via la prise firewire avec acc&#232;s aux bonnes r&#233;solutions et aux bons cablages (s video yuv) et prise en compte du 60hz pour un prix raisonnable.


Qui sait faire ???


----------



## Oracle (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est tout un métier! :rateau:


----------



## guillaumzed (2 Octobre 2006)

Ma foi tu m'as l'air bien parti. 
On monte une boite ? 

Serieux, &#231;a me semble r&#233;alisable (le game mode de l'eye-tv c'est presque &#231;a!), mais je ne peux pas aider (je n'y comprends rien en cables, en temps de latence ...) 

Au sujet de la sortie vid&#233;o YUV de la wii, &#231;a gronde dans les forums de gamers, car elle sera bien disponible mais il faudra acheter un cable &#224; 49 euros (prix du cable yuv gamecube actuel) .. grmbl de sangsues.


----------



## yoyova2 (3 Octobre 2006)

j'ai en ma possession cette carte http://www.france.avermedia.de/products_tvtunerbox_avertvbox9.asp?show=3 et c'est vrai que sur pc via la prise vga ça fonctionnait nikel d'ailleurs nul besoin d'allumer le pc pour jouer.


dommage qu'on n'est plus d'entree vga sur les imacs....

donc il faudrait le confort de cet appareil là : entrées YUV, S-Video et analogik, et une sortie mini dvi ou firewire ou usb 2 ....   laquelle est la meilleure ?? quel logiciel aussi pour faire exploiter le jeu... en 60hz bien sur ...

c'est clair qu'il faut un petit ingénieur de l'image pour nous aider là mais je suis persuadé que le défi n'est pas si difficile que cela à relever


----------



## Oracle (7 Octobre 2006)

Elle coute combien ta carte?

Voilà il faudrait la même chose mais en FireWire !

C'est quoi une sortie mini DVI ? *ignard*

(Les iMac ont une prise FireWire 800? J'ai un doute tout à coup... :mouais


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Octobre 2006)

Il y a sur les imac intel, une sortie mini-dvi (pour brancher un second moniteur par exemple, via un adaptateur dvi ou vga) 
et deux ports FireWire 400 (ou un 400 et un 800 mais seulement pour les imacs 24')


----------



## Charly777 (9 Octobre 2006)

C'est une question qui ma foi me trotte depuis un petit bout de temps. Au final et après quelques recherches je me suis retrouvé avec les même données que vous.

Néanmoins certains vendeurs m'ont affirmé que les pertes avec un boitier d'acquisition (tel que elgato) étaient phénomenal. Du coup, frustré, le goût de l'amertume dans ma bouche j'ai décidé d'éclater la tête du vendeur à coup de hache faite avec un os de Goron. :rateau:  euh, je m'emballe c'étais en rêve ça.  

Bon ceci fait, (le coup de boule) j'ai abandonné cette idée. Par contre brancher sa console sur un imac et acheté une TV non c'est pas pareil (quel beau français  ). Explication: tu payes combien pour la redevance TV sur ton imac?  Je ne vais pas plus loin :hein: :mouais:


----------



## yoyova2 (9 Octobre 2006)

la solution


http://www.digistore.fr/product_info.php/cPath/2_41/products_id/164


....

faut tenter un achat groupé mais juste un seul c'est moi qui le garde mdr

je vé tenter des tests avec ma cam encore quand j'aurai trouvé l'adaptateur s-video


----------



## Charly777 (9 Octobre 2006)

yoyova2 a dit:


> faut tenter un achat groupé mais juste un seul c'est moi qui le garde mdr
> 
> je vé tenter des tests avec ma cam encore quand j'aurai trouvé l'adaptateur s-video



Vas y groupe, groupe quantu aura des prix à moins de 150 euros pièce je suis preneur... 
Bon si t'y arrive l'usine est milliardaire.   

On attend les résultats des tests.
++


----------



## yoyova2 (9 Octobre 2006)

est-ce que quelqu'un saurait si la mini-dvi est prise en charge sous windows via boot camp ?? peu etre que l'on pourrait l'utiliser comme entree ? j'ai fait des test sur mon powerbook n'ayant pas d'adaptateur mini dvi

en branchant le vga box d'avermedia present&#233; plus haut, le powerbook detecte un autre moniteur de 800*600 en 53hz la recopie video est meme activable mais bien sur ne peut fonctionner... puisquelle se fait de l'ordinateur vers la vga box 

peut etre que sous windows on peut exploiter la mini dvi pour avoir l'image venant du vga box sous une fenetre genre meu meu tv ou autre ...


EDIT J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304170  en gros bootcamp 1.1 ne g&#232;re pas les adaptateurs mini dvi vga.
La solution c'est d'avoir un &#233;cran avec une prise mini dvi sans passer par l'adaptateur mini dvi...

est-ce que les adaptateurs propos&#233;s par apple sont brid&#233;s ? de tel sorte qu'on est qu'un signal sortant et non entrant ?

EDIT 2 : http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...0.8.7.29.0.0.1.1.0.9.1.1.0.1.11.7.7.1.2.0#rev  dans les critiques celles du 29 juin un gar soutient que &#231;a fonctionne sous windows ???? en mode &#233;tendu


----------



## Oracle (20 Mars 2008)

Le sujet a un peu évolué depuis l'an dernier. Pour autant je n'arrive pas à trouver un comparatif des différentes solutions, un guide, ou quelque chose comme ça qui compare la qualité et les temps de transfert, que ça soit sur internet ou dans la recherche de ce site.

Savez-vous où je peux en apprendre un peu plus, quel est le produit idéal pour relier une console comme la Wii à son iMac?


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Août 2008)

Moi j'aimerais bien jouer à ma 360 sur mon imac 24"... Mais apparemment c'est pas évident et pas fiable comme système... de plus, je suppose que l'on aurait pas de rendu HD 16:10 en passant par une EyeTV...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

En ce qui me concerne, il m'arrive de brancher ma Playstation 2 sur mon PowerMac G4 au moyen de ce boîtier Firewire, ça fonctionne impec, mais à moins qu'ils n'y aient intégré récemment la HD, c'est au format TV standard


----------



## leptitguillaume (29 Novembre 2008)

toujours pas de possibilité ??
j'ai un Imac 24" blanc (celui juste avant le alu) et j'aimerai savoir si je peux brancher une xbox 360 dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2008)

Même réponse que pour les autres, le seul moyen c'est au travers d'un boîtier d'acquisition vidéo !


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même réponse que pour les autres, le seul moyen c'est au travers d'un boîtier d'acquisition vidéo !


pour ce qui est du temps de latence, est-il toujours existant avec les nouveaux boitier ? 
Quid de la déifinition de l'image ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2008)

Mon boîtier est assez vieux (2002), et lorsque je l'ai utilisé pour jouer à Gran Turismo 4 (Play 2) sur mon Mac, je n'ai pas constaté de latence !

Pour la réso, par contre, c'est celle de la TV hertzienne : 625 lignes, mais je pense qu'ils finiront bien par sortir des boîtiers HD (si ce n'est déjà fait).

Bon, c'est vrai que pour moi, ça n'est pas gênant, la Play 2 n'étant de toute façon pas en HD.


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon boîtier est assez vieux (2002), et lorsque je l'ai utilisé pour jouer à Gran Turismo 4 (Play 2) sur mon Mac, je n'ai pas constaté de latence !
> 
> Pour la réso, par contre, c'est celle de la TV hertzienne : 625 lignes, mais je pense qu'ils finiront bien par sortir des boîtiers HD (si ce n'est déjà fait).
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai que pour moi, ça n'est pas gênant, la Play 2 n'étant de toute façon pas en HD.


ça serait pratique mais faudrait voir le prix ! parce que déjà les boitiers sontt aux alentours de 130 alors les HD's !


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Décembre 2008)

Je profite de ce post pour vous soumettre mon problème : je dispose d'un Mac Mini (et non pas d'un iMac comme suggéré par le titre de ce thread) et d'un Apple Cinéma 23", le son étant fourni par des Harman Kardon Soundstick II. 

Jusqu'à présent, ma Wii était branchée sur mon projecteur. Je me rends compte que cela représente une consommation importante de la lampe de celui-ci, et qu'il serait plus sage d'utiliser un autre diffuseur que mon installation HC. Surtout que 102,97% de l'utilisation de la Wii est en fait la... Wii Fit ! :rateau:

N'ayant pas de télévision (et fier de ne pas en avoir), il ne reste donc que le Mac. 

Y-a-t-il donc un boîtier qui puisse se connecter entre le Mini et le Cinema, qui puisse :

- convertir un signal YUV (venant de la Wii donc) en un format acceptable pour le Cinema 23" ?
- disposer d'une entrée YUV sur base de 3 RCA (toujours pour la Wii) ?
- permette un passage transparent du signal du Mac Mini vers le Cinema 23" (en DVI), et disposer d'un switch permettant de basculer de la Wii vers le Mac et vice versa ?
- disposer d'un switch audio permettant de faire la même chose pour le son, avec une connectique RCA stéréo (pour chacune des deux entrées) et une connectique mini-jack (pour la sortie vers les SoundStick) ?
- faire le café du matin (optionnel) ? 

Merci par avance pour vos suggestions et commentaires !


----------

